

TurboTax "Analyzes Your Tax Return" - david_xia
https://images.turbotax.intuit.com/tto/flash/scanning.swf

======
david_xia
another one
[https://images.turbotax.intuit.com/tto/flash/state_import_an...](https://images.turbotax.intuit.com/tto/flash/state_import_animation_refund.swf)

